# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  VS2012 Debug Error raises Cannot be null. Parameter Name: key error

## crazycat

I just installed Windows 8 SDK on a win 7 64bit (yes, using the installer on xda), just updated vs2012 to update 3. Now I am having a problem with debugging. I just created a new project, saved it and wanted to run it as it is with its default controls and no line of code added.
I am getting a very unhelpful error Value cannot be null. Parameter name: key. Line 0. Column 0. (** Kudos VS team.**). Anyway, I am really stuck as what to do and how to move on.
I have played around with the configration window but to no avail. Wasnt I supposed to see some sort of an emulating device to select from in the list where it says x86,x64,Any Cpu etc?

What am I missing?

P.S. it works fine in a friends laptop.

----------


## accedeholdings

Have you tried to repeat the process because there might some steps that you missed like a little detail perhaps.

----------

